
The dark side of eventual consistency and how to triumph over it - hugorocha
handling eventual consistency<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;swlh&#x2F;handling-eventual-consistency-11324324aec4
======
Jtsummers
You've submitted this many times over the past seventeen days, you also keep
submitting it in a strange way. Leave the text field blank, and only fill in
the title and URL fields. If it's not getting traction there's no reason
submit it 16 times in 17 days.

